# BMW Windows



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sky said:


> It took about an hour to complete the job. The passenger door is easier
> to do than the driver's side because of the mirror control module. Try not
> to use a screwdriver to pry the plastic covers off...especially the round
> one behind the door release lever. Press down on one side and lift the
> ...


Yup the Service Bulletin describes using new self locking nuts, but loctite should be okay too. TIS specifies 8Nm as the tightening torque, however it has been revised in the service bulletin to be 9.5Nm. Also if you have trouble sticking the vapor seal back on (usually if it's cold when you're doing it) use some heat source like a heat gun to warm up the butyl to help it seal easier.

Ditto about the door panel clips. It's usually good to keep some spare clips around incase you do crush some and need to replace them.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Salvator said:


> Next time it happens, you may want to go past the dealer and get some of these...
> 
> 07 14 7 153 450 Self Locking Nuts
> 
> http://members.roadfly.org/bmw_e46_m3/bulletins/510304.pdf


Does someone have an updated link for TSB's, this one doesn't work anymore and I have this problem. #510304 I think


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Test_Engineer said:


> Does someone have an updated link for TSB's, this one doesn't work anymore and I have this problem. #510304 I think


 :stupid: Though I likely won't tackle it till the spring. It was funny, when I read the post about moving the window down a very very small amount I felt relief. It wasn't just me!! :rofl:

Cheers,

James.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Took off the door trim on both front doors. BOTH window regulators are broke!!!. They both have the same problem. I heard a pop and clicking noise on the way to work. The plastic piece that clamps the cable to the window slide/support is broke on both doors


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> Took off the door trim on both front doors. BOTH window regulators are broke!!!. They both have the same problem. I heard a pop and clicking noise on the way to work. The plastic piece that clamps the cable to the window slide/support is broke on both doors


So the plastic piece was broken yet your windows were still working?


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

doeboy said:


> So the plastic piece was broken yet your windows were still working?


Driver side needs help at about 1/4 open, but the passenger side works, but it is really slow and the motor seems to be working very hard to close the window. The plastic piece that broke is the one on the rearward carrier, I think the foward one is ok yet, so it can move the window with some help.


----------

